# Milo's Ready for School



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I just thought I'd share with you Milo post hip surgery. His hair has grown in nicely, and his puppy Havanese behavior has returned. We're constantly chasing him around the house with all kinds if things in his mouth.....lol. He's like a different dog now that he's healed. The surgeon did an incredible job!

I have a question. I'm going to put him in an obedience class ASAP. Is it better to put him in a small dog class only or is a mix of different size dogs better? I would not want to see him injured at this point.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so glad he has healed. He is as cute as a button!! I think I would keep him in a small dog class - at least at first.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If it is a good instructor, I highly recommend all sizes  That way your dog gets socialized around dogs of all sizes. The key being the bigger dogs aren't in class because they are social misfits. Rather they are there to learn. Dora took her puppy class with all size dogs and so did Dasher and I really think this helps them behave around any size dogs.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He is so cute and I am happy he is all healed up!
I would start him in a small dog class and see how he does-


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great pictures. So glad he's recovered from his surgery.

I think the type class depends on the dog. Since Cody is pretty outgoing, I put Cody in a class with all size dogs - he was a bit intimidated at first but then did fine. I haven't done a class with Tess yet but I think I'll start her in a small dog class since she's very shy, especially around big dogs and I think she'd do better gaining her confidence with the small dogs and then working up to bigger.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!!!!!!!!
He looks very happy.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Milo is so cute! Love the bandana. I can't believe how much he looks like my Miley...especially the one where he's laying on his back! Glad he's back to his onery self!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww, Milo is adorable. So glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!!!


----------

